

Ask HN: Which of these two designs should we use? - markchristian

Thanks! We are clueless engineers, not good at design :P<p>1) http://www.helpbubble.com/?p=home
2) http://www.helpbubble.com/?p=home2<p>Vote here: http://www.turbotally.com/7dRvSBfuMb
======
wdewind
<http://www.helpbubble.com/?p=home> <http://www.helpbubble.com/?p=home2>

home2 redirects me to /

------
fierarul
You guys did hear about A/B testing didn't you ?

~~~
foulmouthboy
Just in case they haven't:
[https://www.google.com/analytics/siteopt/exptlist?account=50...](https://www.google.com/analytics/siteopt/exptlist?account=5098505&hl=en)

Engineers should be data driven.

------
cscotta
I like home2 much more. The contrast is nice, and the choice of gray gradient
works well with the bright blue.

The spacing and alignment is a bit odd (e.g., the placement of the [ Try It ]
button relative to the open space to the right, but it's very simple and you
have a well-defined call to action.

Then again, maybe I'm just averse to the giant, bold, black capital letters in
?p=home.

Either way, it would be good to have a designer tighten up the design you
choose. Both are great work for people without a strong design background, so
nice job!

------
proexploit
Here you go: <http://www.scribd.com/doc/29010574/Help-Bubble>

------
appathy
I like the second better because the capitalization makes it easier to read.

"HELP BUBBLE CAN SAVE THE DAY"

vs.

"Help Bubble can save the day"

I didn't realize your product was called Help Bubble when I read the text on
the first website and I was confused. I thought maybe there was a can of
bubbles that needed help saving the day.

------
ashleyw
I much prefer the first, it's far friendlier. The second looks a bit
unfinished and cheap if I'm honest - lens flare? Purple to gray gradient?
Glossy icons? Eeek...

------
justinchen
You should give it a try on <http://pickfu.com> Other HNers find it useful for
A/B testing design mockups.

------
hajrice
Your vote link doesnt work.

I like #1 more. The green CTA button is really nice.

------
dmix
Your poll needs a neither + why field.

------
csomar
so you want me to add some JavaScript code before knowing what it does? Not
good idea.

------
wakeupthedawn
The first one seems friendlier. The second seems a bit more professional.

I think you need to make it so when the arrow opens the bubble it doesn't
cover up other information on the page.

